# Spinners



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Purchased and hunted with a spinner for the first time. I am convinced that they work extremely well. Learned a few tricks with a spinner already that makes them even more effective than out of the box.

Mallards seemed somewhat more vulnerable to a spinner over water than when we had the unit turned off. Mallards are so call receptive that I am not sure if the spinner really helped or not. Not enough hunts to determine yes or no. Did not get a chance to test spinner on field mallards.

But: WIGEONs

My god, these ducks have no control over the spinner. I have hunted areas with Wigeon and on some days a few flocks will decoy and on other days nothing. Wigeon/pintail whistle might help a little.

For us, historically, most flocks of wigeon may pass over the decoys at about 40 yards, but show no interest in landing.

Every slew, every day we hunted --- wigeon poured into our decoys hell bent on landing right on top of the spinner. Shot a couple fairly full colored wigeon drakes. Most wigeon escaped without being shot at since we did not care to target the species too heavily.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Was back hunting in ND last week. Two days in a barley field showed that spinners work well there too. Appears especially effective on young drake mallards. We passed on many drake mallards that had appeared small and had very little coloration. Young birds or West Nile ? Kidding ?

Since we lay out in the field without blinds, the spinner really gets the larger flocks of mallards to focus on the flash and not on hunters peeking up into the air.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunted in Maple Lake, MN this weekend. Last year at our pond, we didn't get any shooting after the second weekend. We just bought a mojo mallard, and on Saturday, had a flock of 15 mallards try to land on top of it. Sunday, we had much better luck. Our pond froze over, but we broke it open as best as we could. Had about 6 flocks of 10-20 mallards see our mojo from a long ways away, circle our pond about 5 times, just out of range, and then leave. Ended up with two greenies. Birds not commiting because of ice on pond, felt not enough area to land? Mojo worked extremely well.


----------



## Quack Kills (Oct 24, 2002)

If there is any doubt in buying a spinner you sould have one. Hunted this weekend and had two going in the lake and flocks of 50 to 75 mallards would circle once and bomb right in. Gadwalls won't stay ou of the decoys with the spinners going. I use a Mojo and a Lucky Duck and both work well. Every duck hunter should have one because they work extermly well.


----------

